# Card reader not working



## NoName1230 (Apr 1, 2007)

My internal 9-in-1 card reader, and the single USB port right next to it, are not working. The card reader was installed when i bought it and worked fine but suddenly stopped working. I Went to HP support center and E-mailed them but they only provided a tutorial on how to fix my USB drives [only the 1 of 9 USB's aren't working]. Also, in "My Computer," the Removable Hard Drive icons for the card readers [such as "G:\" and "F:\"] no longer appear. Plz help, thanx.

specs: Compaq Presario SR1936X, Windows XP Media Center 2005, Intel Pentium 4 [3.06Ghz], 200GB hard drive, 1024MB RAM


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Have you checked your device manager for any devices with yellow !'s next to them? Also, have you tried a system restore to a day or two before it stopped working?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Check that the cables from the back of the device are firmly plugged in and have not worked loose.


----------



## NoName1230 (Apr 1, 2007)

ok,

I dont see anything with yellow "!" next to them in device manager [besides something under monitor... i dont think thats important] and im not exactly sure what you mean by cables. What i used to figure this out was my headset i use for games. Theres a light that goes on which tells me that it's working and it doesnt go on when i put it in that port. Basically it is one unit (a 9-in-1 card reader and a USB port [which doesnt work]) on the front of my computer. i dont know if that makes a difference. and also, im not EXACTLY sure when it was that it stopped working so does it matter if i make the system restore a few weeks ago or will it screw up my computer?


----------



## NoName1230 (Apr 1, 2007)

oops, i just noticed there's a removable media forum, didn't see it.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You need to open the case and look at the back of the device and see if any of the leads coming from the device are loose at either end.


----------

